# WOW, everybody is here already!



## DURO

:D HEY! Cool forum...!

I'm Salvador Pel?ez. Call me Duro or Giro
I use CUBASE SX , EWQL SO GOLD, GS3, HALion, and more.


----------



## Dr.Quest

Welcome aboard. This is a good place. Lots of well known and interesting people.
Cheers,
J


----------



## DURO

How can I post my picture? I can not browse my HD o select one...


----------



## TheoKrueger

Hello Duro, welcome!

You can go to http://www.uploadit.org (www.uploadit.org) and upload your pictures there. Free account -> 20 Jpg .


----------



## Frederick Russ

Welcome Duro - and while you're getting a pic posted, how's about posting an mp3 too? Thanks! :D


----------



## DURO

OK! got the picture! Now you can see me...cool  
MP3 DEMOS
EWQL SO GOLD
:oops: med fi mp3 format. I made more space in my web directory so, soon I'll post the same @ 256kmp3. I hope you like it! I have it in paper too!
http://home.comcast.net/~duro7878/wsb/media/filmscore1.mp3 (http://home.comcast.net/~duro7878/wsb/m ... score1.mp3) 
http://home.comcast.net/~duro7878/wsb/media/filmscore2.mp3 (http://home.comcast.net/~duro7878/wsb/m ... score2.mp3)


----------



## Frederick Russ

Duro - great mixes on these! :o

EWQLSO? Let us know what libraries you used! Great stuff - very clean.


----------



## DURO

:shock: You don't have it??
East West Quantum Leap SO Gold http://www.soundsonline.com/sophtml/det ... sku=EW-160


Thanks for you kind words!
I'm gona put my demos in Super HI FI MP3 :wink: 256k


CARIBE anyone? here> 
http://home.comcast.net/~duro7878/wsb/media/merengue_demo.mp3 (http://home.comcast.net/~duro7878/wsb/m ... e_demo.mp3) 
Personal Samples and Hypersonic

http://home.comcast.net/~duro7878/wsb/media/merengue_demo-02.mp3 (http://home.comcast.net/~duro7878/wsb/m ... emo-02.mp3) 
Pesonal HAlion 2 Tambora drum (that SI forgot to Sample :cry: ), WIZOO Congas, WIZOO BASS, Hypersonic Piano, SI Merengue Guira, SI Trumpets.....


----------



## CJ

Nice stuff Duro - welcome to V.I.!


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn

Welcome to V.I., Giro...

Great scores, man! I've listened to all 4 now, ya've got a great mix and compositionally pretty cool. I love your Caribe Demos.  Good soundquality.

Take care,
-Sid.


----------



## John Perkins

CJ said:


> Nice stuff Duro - welcome to V.I.!



CJ, that poor cat looks like the angriest, most unhappy cat in the world. Has the hair grown back?


----------



## Frederick Russ

OT:

LOL @ CJ's cat!
I also saw this cat online with the story attached:

http://www.mandm.ws/cat.html

Poor kitty! I must admit this is a really funny pic! 
________________________________________

I have EWQLSO Gold. I should have clarified the question - it should have read: So Duro, are your demos 100% QLSO, or did you use other libraries? (Great demos btw 8) )


----------



## Herman Witkam

DURO said:


> :D HEY! Cool forum...!
> 
> I'm Salvador Pel?ez. Call me Duro or Giro



Welcome to V.I. Duro! Enjoyed the Merengue demos. Just started to enjoy latin american music recently.


----------



## Edgen

Yup Yup! welcome!! The talent in this place is growing and growing! bigggg 

/j


----------



## DURO

:D Hey! I've listen, WOW...........! http://www.edgen.com/music/
I clicked the quick play music and wwwwooooowwww!
what did you use?


----------



## Edgen

heya! thank you! I use SI strings, Mr. SAMs, G-Town, Demo Samples, some of my own creations, Miroslav Perc to name a few. Gigastudio and Sonar as my tools. 

I'm thinking of going with the EWQL series, but it will take some time before I get to that point.

/j


----------



## DURO

Edgen said:


> heya! thank you! I use SI strings, Mr. SAMs, G-Town, Demo Samples, some of my own creations, Miroslav Perc to name a few. Gigastudio and Sonar as my tools.
> 
> I'm thinking of going with the EWQL series, but it will take some time before I get to that point.
> 
> /j



I have EWQL SO gold..
Also check Opus 1 by Horizon. I think is better 
http://www.ilio.com/vienna/horizon/opus ... html#demos <listen
You can get a better price at the store..
http://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/Opus1/


----------



## Hannes_F

DURO @ Sat Oct 23 said:


> CARIBE anyone? here>
> http://home.comcast.net/~duro7878/wsb/media/merengue_demo.mp3 (http://home.comcast.net/~duro7878/wsb/m ... e_demo.mp3)
> Personal Samples and Hypersonic
> 
> http://home.comcast.net/~duro7878/wsb/media/merengue_demo-02.mp3 (http://home.comcast.net/~duro7878/wsb/m ... emo-02.mp3)
> Pesonal HAlion 2 Tambora drum (that SI forgot to Sample :cry: ), WIZOO Congas, WIZOO BASS, Hypersonic Piano, SI Merengue Guira, SI Trumpets.....



Nice. I am a big fan of caribbean music!


Hannes


----------



## Chrislight

Welcome back to VI Duro.  We wondered what happened to you since you were part of the first 100 members.


----------



## sbkp

Actually, check the post dates.... Tonight we're gonna party like it's 2004!


----------



## José Herring

Yeah. Hannes resurrected Duro from the dead. Joined in 2004 and 42 post later still going strong!!

Didn't Duro give away some cool percussion samples a few months back?


----------



## Chrislight

sbkp @ Thu Sep 21 said:


> Actually, check the post dates.... Tonight we're gonna party like it's 2004!



Hee hee... didn't even see that. :shock:


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos

Welcome back to this great forum Duro!
Made and filled by people just like you.

Weird to see a post from 2004 resurfacing...

I love your cues, great stuff!

And Edgen, playing (streaming) your music for the first time. I really dig it! Are you publishing tracks as library music as well?


----------



## sbkp

Guys, guys, guys...

Duro hasn't been here in almost a year. If his ears are getting warm, he probably has no idea why!


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

Hey Duro, so glad you're here too! Are you going to LIve 8 next year? Should be really good! And hey, I bet you can't wait for Star Wars III, huh? I'm sure it'll be AMAZING!


----------



## Mike Greene

sbkp @ Fri Sep 22 said:


> Guys, guys, guys...
> 
> Duro hasn't been here in almost a year. If his ears are getting warm, he probably has no idea why!


<sigh> Well, at least you tried, Stefan.


----------



## sbkp

Ned Bouhalassa @ Fri Sep 22 said:


> Hey Duro, so glad you're here too! Are you going to LIve 8 next year? Should be really good! And hey, I bet you can't wait for Star Wars III, huh? I'm sure it'll be AMAZING!



This is obviously the approach I should have taken. LOL :lol: :lol:


----------



## Niah

Does anyone got Stylus RMX already? The demos sound awesommmmmmeee.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

What's a demo? And can you get it on 1/4 inch tape or is it only cassette?


----------



## Mike Greene

Oops! Now I look like the idiot for not carefully reading Ned's post! I thought "Live 8" was a new update for Live. :oops:


----------



## Hannes_F

Hannes_F @ Thu Sep 21 said:


> DURO @ Sat Oct 23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> CARIBE anyone? here>
> http://home.comcast.net/~duro7878/wsb/media/merengue_demo.mp3 (http://home.comcast.net/~duro7878/wsb/m ... e_demo.mp3)
> Personal Samples and Hypersonic
> 
> http://home.comcast.net/~duro7878/wsb/media/merengue_demo-02.mp3 (http://home.comcast.net/~duro7878/wsb/m ... emo-02.mp3)
> Pesonal HAlion 2 Tambora drum (that SI forgot to Sample :cry: ), WIZOO Congas, WIZOO BASS, Hypersonic Piano, SI Merengue Guira, SI Trumpets.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice. I am a big fan of caribbean music!
> 
> 
> Hannes
Click to expand...


What did I only start by my caribbean music statement ... lol


----------



## DURO

HELLO GUYS!
This is DURO (Salvador Pelaez) 
You guys can try my free drums... I did post about that but no one was interested I guess! 
You can try here http://www.gscwdrums.com (www.gscwdrums.com)

I will visit more the forum!

HAHAHAH checking on my post hahahaha wow that was 2 years ago!
But I remember....

I'm working on a new drum set

You can contact me via direct mail or myspace hahahaha yeap!
www.gsrstudio.com
www.myspace.com/hyperduro


----------



## Blackster

Hi Duro,

be welcome. I´m a not a member for such a long time, but nice that you´re back 

Greets,

Blackster


----------



## sbkp

Okay, everybody on 3.... 1. 2. 3.....

Welcome back, DURO!


----------

